# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Hà Nội uống như tôi biết: Đi tìm chiếc cốc vại

## hangnt

*Biểu trưng cho ẩm thực Thăng Long là cái gì? Có thời, công ty Ăn uống Hà Nội đã chọn hình chiếc cốc vại đặt bên cái bát đang nghi ngút bốc khói.*

Để tìm biểu trưng cho Hà Nội, người ta thi vẽ lô gô Hà Nội và rồi hình Khuê Văn Các được vẽ từ bên Pháp được chọn làm biểu trưng cho Thủ đô ngàn năm văn hiến. Chọn lô gô biểu trưng cho Câu lạc bộ ẩm thực Việt Nam, chúng tôi chọn hình cái niêu đất có từ thời văn hóa Đông Sơn cổ xưa. Còn biểu trưng cho ẩm thực Thăng Long là cái gì? Có thời, công ty Ăn uống Hà Nội đã chọn hình chiếc cốc vại đặt bên cái bát đang nghi ngút bốc khói. Có lẽ vị họa sỹ nào đó muốn chọn hình ảnh của vại bia hơi và bát phở Hà Nội chăng?


Phở Hà Nội thì quá rõ rồi. Còn bia hơi? Bia rõ ràng là thức uống ngoại lai nhưng trong thời buổi toàn cầu hóa hiện nay, chẳng có nước nào dám độc quyền cho bia là sản phẩm riêng của mình. Người Hà Nội cũng có thể tự hào mà nói rằng bia hơi, là một trong những thức uống đậm đà bản sắc của dân Hà Nội. Nhiều người đã ví: người nông dân Việt hiền lành chất phác như củ khoai củ sắn. Củ sắn củ khoai củ mỉ cù mì đâu có phải là cây gốc Việt, nó là cây từ châu Mỹ nhập vào đấy chứ. Vậy nếu nói bia hơi là thức uống của người Hà Nội thì có sao đâu. Vả lại, đố ai có thể tìm ra nơi nào trên Trái đất này người ta làm ra và sử dụng bền lâu cái cốc vại uống bia như những vại bia hơi của người Hà Nội đấy.

Tôi nói cũng không ngoa. Cách đây ngót chục năm, anh bạn Jeffrey người Mỹ của tôi là một nhà nghiên cứu cổ sinh vật học có tiếng và cũng là tay sành bia có hạng đến làm việc với nhau ở Hà Nội. Việc xong, cả nhóm kéo nhau đi uống bia bên gốc cây si gần nhà hát lớn. Cả hội say khướt vì vị men bia đặc biệt Hà Nội mà theo anh bạn tôi thì nó chẳng kém bất kỳ một loại bia nào trên thế giới. Thế nhưng ở đây có một thứ mà chẳng nơi nào có được. Đó chính là chiếc cốc vại thủy tinh dầy, xanh xanh, trăng trắng, đùng đục sần sùi, cầm thì nặng tay, thành cốc đổ mồ hôi lạnh toát. Có thể nhìn rõ lớp bọt bia trắng xốp phồng trên miệng, những dòng tăm sủi bọt liên tục theo nhau nổi lên từ đáy cốc. Tha hồ nâng lên hạ xuống, chạm cạch cạch, canh cách liên tục thoải mái mà không sợ vỡ. Anh bạn tôi may mắn xin được chị bán hàng người Hà Nội tươi trẻ một chiếc cốc vại Hà Nội đem về xếp cạnh mấy chục loại cốc bia của đủ các hãng bia khác nhau trên thế giới. Cho đến bây giờ, anh vẫn luôn tự hào về hiện vật độc đáo mang đậm màu sắc Hà Nội này trong bộ sưu tập độc nhất vô nhị của anh trên đất  Hoa Kỳ.

Có một lần, biết tôi là dân bia Hà Nội sang, nhóm bạn ẩm thực Pháp rủ tôi đi thưởng thức trong một quán bia bình dân ở Paris. Quen lối ăn uống xuềnh xoàng bình dân như còn ở Hà Nội, tôi bảo hãy chọn một cửa hàng nào uống bia hơi thôi (tôi nghĩ uống bia chai, bia lon thì đắt tiền vả lại, tôi cũng thích uống bia hơi hơn bia chai hay bia lon). Khi vào đến quán mới vỡ lẽ rằng bên Pháp cũng như ở nhiều nước khác, với cùng một mác bia, thì giá của bia hơi tươi là đắt hơn cả.

Thật lạ lùng là cứ mỗi loại bia được gọi ra thì người hầu bàn lại rót vào một loại cốc riêng với nhãn hiệu và kiểu cốc của hãng bia được gọi cùng chiếc đế lót cốc bằng các tông dày in lô gô của chính loại bia khách thưởng thức. Thì ra ở đây, chiếc cốc uống bia được coi như màu cờ, sắc áo của từng loại bia.

Cái cốc thủy tinh có ở Việt Nam từ bao giờ? Cốc vại Hà Nội ở đâu ra?

*Cội nguồn từ "cốc"*

Không biết thì hỏi . Tôi gọi điện cho giáo sư Trần Quốc Vượng:

- Thưa cụ, từ cái cốc có trong tiếng Việt ta là ở đâu ra ạ ?

Cụ trả lời ngay:

- Ồ, từ chữ "Cup" , do các giáo sĩ Tây Phương đem vào trong thế kỷ XVIII ấy mà.

Tôi cũng đã nghĩ đến chữ "Cup" hay chữ "Cocktail" trong tiếng Anh nhưng chưa dám tin ngay vì cho rằng dân ta chịu ảnh hưởng từ tiếng Pháp là chính chứ tiếng Anh vào ta hẳn là muộn hơn. Cái tách uống trà hay cà phê thì ta mượn từ chữ  "tasse" của tiếng Pháp. Còn cái cốc thủy tinh người Pháp gọi là "verre" . Nếu bắt chước từ tiếng Pháp thì phải gọi là ve , sao lại gọi là cốc?

Chưa tin ngay ở lối giải thích này, tôi lại quay số hỏi nhà ngôn ngữ học Lý Toàn Thắng.

Ông Thắng bị tôi đặt câu hỏi bất ngờ nên trả lời "Tớ không rõ lắm nhưng nếu muốn biết nó có gốc từ chữ Hán hay không thì ông nên hỏi ông Vương Lộc, chuyên gia đầu ngành, bác ấy sẽ giải thích cho".

Bác Lộc cho biết "cái cốc không có gốc từ chữ Hán mà có lẽ từ chữ "Cup" của phương Tây. Trong tiếng Việt chỉ có từ chén thôi".

Tôi nhớ có lần trao đổi với chị Xuân là người Mường gốc ở Hòa Bình thì trong tiếng Mường cũng chỉ có từ cái chén để chỉ chén rượu, chén nước.

Trao đổi lại với anh Thắng: "Cụ Vượng đã cho mình biết chữ cốc là từ chữ "Cup" của tiếng Anh mà ra và do các cha cố đem vào từ thế kỷ XVIII" Anh Thắng khuyên: "Cậu thử tra từ điển Bồ Đào Nha xem sao vì thời đó, các giáo sĩ đến Việt Nam đều dùng tiếng Bồ Đào Nha.

Bí quá, kiếm đâu ra từ điển Việt-Bồ bây giờ ? Chợt nhớ ra giáo sư Rùa học Hà Đình Đức, người có công nhiều trong việc chăm sóc cụ rùa ở hồ Hoàn Kiếm của đất Thăng Long. Ông Đức đã có thời đi gõ đầu trẻ ở Angola bằng tiếng Bồ hẳn là ông phải biết. Tôi gọi ngay đến ông Đức.

Mấy phút sau, tôi nhận được kết qủa : "Chữ cốc trong tiếng Bồ viết là COPA và cũng đọc là Cô pa!"

Tôi tạm nêu giả thuyết: "Cái cốc thủy tinh được du nhập vào đời sống, văn hóa Việt Nam chí ít cũng từ thế kỷ thứ XVIII. Đầu tiên có thể do các giáo sỹ phương Tây người Bồ Đào Nha đưa vào. Chiếc cốc tiếng Bồ gọi là Cô pa, sau đó người Việt Nam ta gọi chệch đi thành là cái cốc.

Từ "cốc vại" sau này chính là để chỉ cái cốc lớn dùng để uống bia hơi phổ biến trong nhiều năm ở Hà Nội, khác với những cốc uống nước ngọt hay uống chè, uống thạch có kích thước nhỏ hơn".  



Khách Tây với chiếc cốc vại Hà Nội tại phố Tạ Hiện
*Ân tình cốc vại*

Tôi sinh ra và lớn lên ở Hà Nội trong một gia đình trung lưu bình thường. Từ thuở cha sinh mẹ đẻ trong nhà tôi đã có cốc thủy tinh. Có điều là những loại hình cốc trong nhà cũng có những đổi thay theo từng năm tháng.

Vào những năm 1960, ở Hà Nội xuất hiện nhiều loại cốc hơn. Có nhiều loại cốc được đúc khuôn bằng cách nấu chảy các mảnh thủy tinh vỡ rồi đúc, thổi thành  nhiều loại sản phẩm thủy tinh khác như bình dầu đèn, ống thông phong, lọ mực... Trong số các loại cốc này, đáng chú ý là một loại cốc thủy tinh dáng cao, bên thân có gờ dọc phần gần miệng không có gờ và nhẵn. Đáy cốc hơi thu lại. Thủy tinh có màu xanh lá cây nhạt hoặc trắng và có nhiều bọt. Loại cốc này thường  dùng ở các quán nước chè tươi pha đường hay bán thạch đen, thạch trắng trong các quán giải khát, các gánh hàng rong. Có thể nói đây là tiền thân của những chiếc cốc vại bán bia sau này.

Trong những năm 1970, 80, nhiều người Việt Nam có cơ hội đi học tập và lao động ở nước ngoài họ gửi về nhiều thùng đồ từ Tiệp Khắc, Liên Xô... đủ loại cốc chén khác nhau. Có những loại cốc chén pha lê cao cấp gửi về tận xứ Bô Hêm bên Tiệp Khắc hay những chiếc cốc thủy tinh trắng trong đúc khuôn rất chính xác được đóng gửi về từng thùng tận Liên Xô và bán đầy ngoài chợ. Sau này, người ta còn nhập về hàng loạt các cốc thủy tinh dày có tay cầm làm đúng kiểu cốc uống bia sản xuất từ Trung Quốc và cả loại cốc uống bia làm bằng nhựa trong, bằng sứ men nâu....

Lạ thay, nhiều loại cốc tiện dụng có dung tích chính xác và đẹp như thế nhưng hầu như những loại cốc này vẫn không được thị trường bia hơi Hà Nội chấp nhận. Tôi thì chúa ghét dùng loại cốc nhựa có quai làm giả pha lê. Cầm nhẹ tếch và khi chạm cốc nó tịt như người bị bịt mũi mà chào hỏi nhau. Bia có ngon đến mấy mà uống trong cái cốc nhựa kiểu này thì cũng coi như hỏng. Người ta vẫn chỉ ưa dùng loại cốc vại thủy tinh bọt thô cổ truyền và dung tích thì cực kỳ uyển chuyển.

Vào khoảng giữa nhưng năm 60 của thế kỷ trước, khi nhà máy bia Hà Nội được phục hồi với sự giúp đỡ của công nghệ nấu bia Tiệp Khắc, cả Hà Nội và cả Miền Bắc lúc đó  duy có  nhà máy bia trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám là sản xuất ra bia. Bia thời đầu chỉ có mấy nhãn mác như bia Hữu Nghị, bia Trúc Bạch, bia Hà Nội... Những loại này đều đóng chai. Riêng bia hơi thì được đóng vào trong thùng thép và vận chuyển đến các đại lý nội thành. Thoạt đầu, bia bán có bơm ga CO2, do người uống chưa quen nên lượng tiêu thụ còn ít lắm. Người ta phải quảng cáo uống bia có nhiều chất bổ. Bán bia uống lẫn với đường, với si rô cho có vị ngọt, át đi cái vị đắng của hoa Hublon, cái vị không thể thiếu và đặc trưng của bia mà lúc đầu người tập uống chưa  quen. Vì tập uống nên người ta chưa uống nhiều và cái cốc thủy tinh nhỏ dùng để uống thạch, uống chè tươi được đem dùng để uống bia trong các cửa hàng mậu dịch. Không hiểu sao khi nhập dây chuyền sản xuất bia vào Hà Nội, người ta nhập cả máy móc, chai lọ nhưng lại không nhập luôn cả các loại cốc và kiểu dáng cốc như kiểu Châu Âu nhỉ?                

Dân uống bia ở Hà Nội dần dần ngày một đông lên, cung không đủ cầu. Người uống thì đòi hỏi một lượng bia cho mỗi lần uống một cao hơn. Thế là trên thị trường bia hơi Hà Nội bắt đầu xuất hiện chiếc cốc vại với dung tích ban đầu là nửa lít và giá bán là 3 hào một vại.

Thời chiến tranh, bao cấp, cảnh xếp hàng chen chúc để mua bia, uống bia diễn ra hàng ngày. Người ta ngồi xổm trên vỉa hè, trên nắp hầm phòng không để uống bia và xung quanh la liệt những cốc vại. Cả bãi bia như  một bãi chợ ngổn ngang những cốc và chút đồ nhậu sơ sài. Nhiều lúc cốc vại thiếu, người xếp hàng phải tự đi nhặt cốc, tráng cốc và xí cốc để khi xếp hàng đến lượt thì có thể mua được. Có người xếp hàng mua bia mất hàng tiếng đồng hồ. Mua được tích kê rồi nhưng khi đến cổng rót bia mà không xí được dăm chiếc cốc vại thì coi như nghỉ uống.

Thời bao cấp, bia chai Hữu Nghị, Trúc Bạch chỉ dành bán cung cấp cho một vài loại sổ đặc biệt trong cửa hàng cung cấp đặc biệt với giá ưu đãi đặc biệt. Chẳng hiểu những người đặc biệt uống những thứ bia chai đặc biệt này dùng loại cốc đặc biệt nào để mà thưởng thức? Ngoài quán bia hơi thì đủ loại người từ phó mộc, phó nề, phó cạo, thợ máy xích lô ba gác,  tài xế, bộ đội cho đến , nghệ sỹ, phó tiến sỹ, phó giáo sư, phó nháy, phó đạo diễn, phó quay phim và nhiều nhà khoa học, nhà văn hóa lớn của Hà Nội vẫn bình đẳng cùng nhau ngồi xổm, ngồi bệt trên những bãi bia Mậu Dịch dân gian và tất cả đều uống chung một loại bia, một kiểu cốc vại thô kệch như nhau. Chẳng ai hơn ai.

Trên bãi bia thời chiến, thời bao cấp, người ta gặp những bạn văn kéo đến bàn chuyện văn chương thế sự, trò hầu chuyện thày, người đi công tác tỉnh xa tranh thủ tạt về Hà Nội gặp gỡ bạn bè và cả những đôi tình nhân thời chiến ở Hà Nội. Có lần tôi đã gặp hai cô cậu ngồi bên mấy vại bia. Lạ thay, có đến mấy chiếc cốc vại mà họ chỉ thay nhau uống chung một cốc. Người Hà Nội không có thói quen ôm hôn nhau ngay trên đường phố như ở nhiều nước Âu Mỹ. Hình như đôi tình nhân nọ muốn trao gửi những nụ hôn ngầm nồng thắm gián tiếp qua thành vại bia thủy tinh xù xì mộc mạc chăng? Một kiểu giao duyên ẩm thực độc đáo hiếm thấy kiểu Hà Nội?


*"Hạt nhân hợp lý" trong chiếc cốc vại*

Ngày nay bia Hà Nội không thiếu. Từ chỗ bia mới ra đời phải mời chào quảng cáo đến chỗ bia khan hiếm phải xếp hàng, chen chúc nằn nỉ xin xỏ mới mua nổi cốc bia rồi đùng một cái, sau thời đổi mới, nhà máy bia công, tư mở ra như nấm khắp ba miền Nam Bắc. Đâu đâu cũng nhan nhản bia hơi đủ kiểu đủ loại. Duy chỉ có chiếc cốc vại đựng bia hơi của người Hà Nội là vẫn trường tồn với thời gian. Người uống bia vẫn ngày ngày cụng ly bằng những chiếc cốc vại xù xì thô kệch muôn thuở.

Cái gì tồn tại được thì phải có cái hợp lý của nó chứ? Vậy là tôi thử đi tìm cái "hạt nhân hợp lý" trong chiếc cốc vại  xù xì của bia Hà Nội xem sao.

Ừ, cốc bia thì phải lớn. Dân uống bia mấy ai nhâm nhi. Đời thủa nhà ai lại đi uống bia trong cái chén hạt mít bao giờ. Vại là loại cốc lớn chỉ để uống bia. Hợp lý quá đi chứ!

Uống bia  phải có bạn có bè, có không khí. Phải nâng lên, hạ xuống liên tục mới vui chứ. Chẳng lẽ lại chạm cốc bằng cái cốc nhựa mỏng tanh nhẹ bỗng?. Phải dùng cốc vại thủy tinh mới chạm thoải mái, mới vui!

Bia hơi phải giữ lạnh. Cốc vại vừa dày, có bọt lại là thủy tinh nên dùng cốc vại để uống bia thì còn gì cho bằng?

Cốc vại làm từ thủy tinh tái chế.  Nhỡ cốc có vỡ bỏ vào lò nấu  lại có cốc mới. Tuyệt vời! Chẳng lo ô nhiễm môi trường như những vật liệu lâu hủy và không tái chế được. Ai dùng cốc vại là người có ý thức bảo vệ môi trường!

Giá thành một chiếc cốc vại ngoài chợ chỉ ngót nghét ngàn bạc, không bằng một lần gửi xe. Rẻ quá ! có lỡ tay đánh vỡ dăm chiếc cốc thì cũng chẳng thiệt thòi gì. Nhà hàng nào mà chẳng thích.

Còn một điều "vô cùng hợp lý" và cũng "vô cùng bất hợp lý"  nữa mà tôi  xin cứ xổ toẹt ra đây là cái cốc vại tuy to mà lại nhỏ. Trông to như thế nhưng thủy tinh lại rất dày, chẳng theo một khuôn khổ nào cả. Bạn đã ăn nem chua, bánh gai bao giờ chưa? Trông cái nem, cái bánh thì to thế nhưng bóc hết vỏ độn thì phần ruột chỉ nhỉnh hơn cái kẹo bột hay cái lưỡi mèo. Vậy mà ai cũng thích chọn của to. Thế thì cứ độn cho to. Cái cốc vại trông to thế nhưng lượng bia chứa trong bụng cốc chẳng đáng là bao. Không tin xin cứ đong thử thì biết.

Tất cả mọi điều đều hợp lý nên nó mới tồn tại. Riêng điều cuối cùng này, nó chỉ hợp lý với người bán hàng chứ với chúng tôi, những người bạn thân thiết của bia hơi Hà Nội, nó chẳng hợp lý chút nào. Thật vô lý mà nó vẫn cứ tồn tại, trái với mọi quy luật của sự tiến bộ.

Ôi, cuộc sống trầm luân ngót bốn chục tuổi đời của cái cốc vại Thăng Long Hà Nội cũng thú vị lắm thay!

_TS Vũ Thế Long (Chính phủ)_

----------

